
How Can I Donate to Signal, Open Whisper Systems? - lsajdlksljxkk
https://support.whispersystems.org/hc/en-us/articles/212940158-How-can-I-donate-
======
cagrimmett
I wish more open source projects had a way to support them besides for working
on the code base. I usually don't know the languages they use and don't want
to invest the time to learn their framework. I'll gladly give them $20,
though.

What are some ways to support open source projects besides writing code?

